# My 1st forum post.... I'm a new fish keeper....



## evolution2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

I Know my tank layout sucks. as i said i'm fairly new to this..... any ideas would be most greatfully welcome.
My tank is a RIO 180, which i think equates to 47G or there abouts. I would love to know how to change the setup for a new tank probably same size but for cichlids. Anyways i'll keep this short seen as its my first post so here goes, hopefully a few pics of my fish....

My Neons:



Right side of tank can just about make out sailfin molly ( he is very busy with the female at the mo....)



My pride and joy my Bala(almost 6") I have another at 3.5"



My Common Plec( I think thats what it is) please lemme know if its something else....



My Algae eater, I have 3 of these....



And finally, for now anyways my dwarf gourami


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some pretty good shots i must say! Welcome to fishforums!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Not bad at all!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots and :hi: to fish forums!!


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

ooh, so pretty fish and welcome to FishForums!


----------



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

I like the neons I have six but they all died in a week T_T but I fix the water quality anyway hehe nice shots anyway


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice what juwel tank is that?

- Jonno


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you still want info on setting up a cichlid tank, post a thread in the cichlid section, youll get alot more responses that way.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

you're layout doesn't suck. that's a matter of opinion. if you don't like then i'm sure you'll do something about it. (apparently you're thinking of cichlids)

Are those built in overflow boxes or an Internal Filter?

if those are overflow boxes then forget cichlids, go salt (trust me)
if you don't now, you will one day, and you'll think back to this post and say to yourself, damn! i shoulda listened to that raisin guy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty nice! The layout is fine! It's okay! Welcome!

Tessa.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

your tank layout reminds us all of our first tanks


----------

